# Speedy Ride for food-Olympic RoadRace Route-Sat 14th Jan



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2011)

Once again we are running the Cycle Chat version of the Olympic Road Race route.

Near flat as a pancake apart from a bit of a drag up Shere Road (but rewarded with a cracking long speedy descent to the lunch stop) & Box Hill, and we only do that once. (The Olympians will climb it 9 times)

It's a nice and speedy ride and we do travel at the speed of the slowest rider.


A downloadable version of the route is *here*

Starting & returning to/from Wellington Arch Hyde Park Corner.
Leaving promptly at 8.30am. The route is 80 miles
Pub stop is the excellent Compasses in Gomshall, Surrey which has a cracking lunch menu. (But do try get your food order in before Stu orders everything on the menu)





Alberto
MartinT235
HaloJ
StuAff
Fly
CharlieB
Mark One
Redjedi
gbs
RebeccaOlds
simgsxr +2
SteveVW
Cayopro
Bobcolover
Style Over Speed


----------



## StuAff (18 Dec 2011)

Count me in.

BTW: I'd like to do a run down to my home town by way of prep for the Southsea FNRttC- I'll naturally be doing some recces myself, Simon will probably do multiple ones of his own, but I for one wouldn't mind a second/third/fourth opinion on some parts of the route. It'll be about 75-80 miles and pretty lumpy (for those who did Simon's Surrey-Sussex loop in August, that same route as far south as Haslemere, then just on to Petersfield etc). April (when the rather splendid breakfast stop I have lined up opens again)?


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Dec 2011)

poss on for this as I love the route. Will speedy be the same sort of pace as last time?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> poss on for this as I love the route. Will speedy be the same sort of pace as last time?


 

Clive...

Give up on the what speed questions will ya...
Start believing in your ability mate.


----------



## StuAff (18 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Clive...
> 
> Give up on the what speed questions will ya...
> Start believing in your ability mate.


+1. You're quick enough. Seriously. You've not had any bother keeping up on the ones we've both done this year. And the best way to get faster is to go (a bit) faster, to push yourself a little harder than you might on your own (without having one's legs torn off, of course...). And trying to keep up with Abs and co is easier to understand & a lot more fun than some training programme that says 'do x minutes at x effort'!!!  Certainly working for me...


----------



## rb58 (19 Dec 2011)

I'm in. Can I bring a buddy?


----------



## CharlieB (19 Dec 2011)

I'm in, please, Ian.


----------



## martint235 (19 Dec 2011)

Errrm, just a thought, we could actually do it properly ie do the 9 times bit??

I'll get me coat


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> Errrm, just a thought, we could actually do it properly ie do the 9 times bit??
> 
> I'll get me coat


 
Tell you what Mart, whilst we all have a nice cup of tea at the top, you go fill yer boots......


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2011)

rb58 said:


> I'm in. Can I bring a buddy?


 
The more the merrier Ross


----------



## jayonabike (19 Dec 2011)

Put me down as a maybe, I'll let you know nearer the time


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2011)

jayonabike said:


> Put me down as a maybe, I'll let you know nearer the time


 

Be good to have you along


----------



## Mark One (21 Dec 2011)

Hi Ian

Count me in for this one please - look forward to catching up with y'all again. . . 

Mark


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2011)

Mark One said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Count me in for this one please - look forward to catching up with y'all again. . .
> 
> Mark


 

Nice one. Your on the list bud...


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2011)

Mark One said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Count me in for this one please - look forward to catching up with y'all again. . .
> 
> Mark


 
Oh dear, you know what you're getting yourself into don't you? You're now 12 months away from a star and I won't be in DH to save you (hopefully!)


----------



## Mista Preston (22 Dec 2011)

cant do this now due to childcare in the afternoon


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

Happy New Year all...anyone else for signing up?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2012)

Happy New Year, Ian. Not sure about signing up...don't fancy being left behind in the wake of ForumDad and the other speedsters, racing towards another plate of pubgrub.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Happy New Year, Ian. Not sure about signing up...don't fancy being left behind in the wake of ForumDad and the other speedsters, racing towards another plate of pubgrub.


 

 be great if you could join us 'teef...


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2012)

Sort your sig line out BTW - you've done nuffink this year!


----------



## gbs (1 Jan 2012)

Ian, looks good - have you organised the weather? Count me in please.
Apero, I will be happy to ride in yr slipstream!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

should update when the Aussie bloke who does it wakes up from his New Year merriment


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

gbs said:


> Ian, looks good - have you organised the weather? Count me in please.
> Apero, I will be happy to ride in yr slipstream!


 
You're in.
I'm gonna try to arrange a nice, crisp, sunny winters day.. but don't quote me on it


----------



## HaloJ (2 Jan 2012)

Rather looking forward to it.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jan 2012)

I may be around/up for this ride.

Got to make sure the top speed I did last time of over 50 mph wasn't a gps glitch


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2012)

redjedi said:


> I may be around/up for this ride.
> 
> Got to make sure the top speed I did last time of over 50 mph wasn't a gps glitch


You're alive!!!  Long time no see!


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jan 2012)

I've booked the Friday night off work, so can you put me down as a definite please Ian.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2012)

redjedi said:


> I may be around/up for this ride.
> Got to make sure the top speed I did last time of over 50 mph wasn't a gps glitch


 
Oh yes, it must be done......



jayonabike said:


> I've booked the Friday night off work, so can you put me down as a definite please Ian.


 
Nice one Jay, welcome aboard..


----------



## redjedi (4 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> You're alive!!!  Long time no see!


 
I know. I was getting very frustrated with my saddles and the in-ability to find a comfortable one. It really put me off doing any cycling.

But I got a Brookes for christmas and so far it seems to be quite nice.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2012)

redjedi said:


> I know. I was getting very frustrated with my saddles and the in-ability to find a comfortable one. It really put me off doing any cycling.
> 
> But I got a Brookes for christmas and so far it seems to be quite nice.


I'm sure I've been telling you for ages to get a Brooks. I tell most people, well apart from Ian cos Brooks don't make completely weird looking saddles


----------



## deckertim (4 Jan 2012)

I will still be skiing, so have a great ride.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2012)

deckertim said:


> I will still be skiing, so have a great ride.


"Bankers on slippery slope already" shock! Have a nice time, Tim (I hope it's magic) and Becs too. (Who is also going sliding to the bottom of hills and trudging back to the top in order to slide down them again...) Don't forget to wipe your feet on Zermatt as you go in...it's not a question of 'chalet, shan't I?' - it's a given!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

And will you be joining us on this ride 'Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> And will you be joining us on this ride 'Teef?


Not sure yet. If you're lucky, no. If I can find time...well, depends on the dress code.


----------



## velovoice (6 Jan 2012)

I'd like to come along on this please.
BUT... I'm still working on the fitness thing and know I can't manage the full route at the speed you're likely to be doing. So - please may I come along but only as far as the lunch stop? (For one thing, I want to test the trains from Gomshall back to London, in prep for the home journey after the El Supremo 100 audax at the end of the month!)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'd like to come along on this please.
> BUT... I'm still working on the fitness thing and know I can't manage the full route at the speed you're likely to be doing. So - please may I come along but only as far as the lunch stop? (For one thing, I want to test the trains from Gomshall back to London, in prep for the home journey after the El Supremo 100 audax at the end of the month!)


 

You are more then welcome Rebecca.


----------



## simgsxr (6 Jan 2012)

[/IMG]
Been off the bike for a couple of months untill last week, cos of broken collar bone, feeling a tad unfit but with a few outings on the road should be ok + 2 or 3 others if thats ok Ian?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2012)

ouch nasty. more then welcome always Si.
Do we know the others?


----------



## simgsxr (7 Jan 2012)

SteveVW, Cayopro (Nigel) , Kev & possibly Chris


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2012)

simgsxr said:


> SteveVW, Cayopro (Nigel) , Kev & possibly Chris


 

Okey Dokey...


----------



## gbs (7 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'd like to come along on this please.
> BUT...I want to test the trains from Gomshall back to London, in prep for the home journey after the El Supremo 100 audax at the end of the month!)


 
That route will be rather frustrating in that you will have change trains and station at Dorking to pickup the Victoria and Waterloo bound trains; IMO, best to ride on to Dorking -about 8/9 kms from Gomshall.


----------



## HaloJ (8 Jan 2012)

We're going to have to give the Compasses a heads up with 18 of us as I'm sure the owner will commit murder if we just turn up.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2012)

yup, am happy to call them during the week.


----------



## Alberto (9 Jan 2012)

I'd also love to ride this route, so please count me in if not too late Ian?

Alberto


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2012)

Alberto said:


> I'd also love to ride this route, so please count me in if not too late Ian?
> 
> Alberto


 

Be a pleasure Alberto


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jan 2012)

The weather is looking good for Saturday


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> The weather is looking good for Saturday


 

I'm trying my best..


----------



## bobcolover (9 Jan 2012)

i did the richmond lcc run on sunday [on the recumbent] from twickenham to box hill and back;
great run [ 36 miles] and i got up the zigzag ok; report here
http://www.richmondlcc.co.uk/tag/ride-report/ first report
so i am up for this one; see you all at 8.30 am
bob c
ps you will see that the lunch stop as originally intended had been turned into a pricey gastro pub [the one time i hadnt taken my own sarnies] i hope the gomshall pub hasnt changed; the weight of my sarnies would otherwise slow me down...


----------



## StuAff (9 Jan 2012)

bobcolover\ said:


> i hope the gomshall pub hasnt changed; the weight of my sarnies would otherwise slow me down...


It hadn't the last time we were there (September). It'll be great to have you along.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2012)

Right,
unfortunately it looks like I am out for this ride.
There is a small chance I still maybe able to make it but not looking good.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

That's a shame Ian. You might be missing out on something surprising!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> That's a shame Ian. You might be missing out on something surprising!


 

You wearing Arm Warmers?


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You wearing Arm Warmers?


Can't possibly say.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Can't possibly say.


 

You cleaned your bike? And I mean a real proper clean....


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You cleaned your bike? And I mean a real proper clean....


Maybe....


----------



## CharlieB (10 Jan 2012)

Update: I've just accepted an offer for my Bianchi, and it's unclear at the moment whether or not it will still be in my possession at the weekend. If not, I'll regrettably have to pull out, as I'll be left with the two commuting bikes. I should know more by Thursday.

Meanwhile, a new bike awaits selection (and building).


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2012)

If you do make the ride Charlie, we should stop off at Pure Motion Cycles in West Byfleet (we go right past them)


----------



## velovoice (10 Jan 2012)

gbs said:


> That route will be rather frustrating in that you will have change trains and station at Dorking to pickup the Victoria and Waterloo bound trains; IMO, best to ride on to Dorking -about 8/9 kms from Gomshall.


The El Supremo on the 29th starts from Newlands Corner, so I got return tickets direct Earlsfield to Clandon. Am totally flexible on trains from Gomshall this coming Saturday. Of course, there's always a chance (an outside chance but a chance nonetheless) that I will feel like Super Woman on Saturday and just carry on cycling with no need for any trains at all...


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Maybe....


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2012)

I may be up for this, but it all depends how I feel by the end of the week, as I'm suffering a bit with lower back pain as I've sprained it a bit (or something).


----------



## HaloJ (11 Jan 2012)

Looks like it's going to be a cold one all day folks so wrap up warm! XC & WunderG are both saying clear and sunny peaking at 6 degrees during the day.

Jay, are you riding to the start?

Abs


----------



## style over speed (11 Jan 2012)

Can I sign up for this? looks fun


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2012)

style over speed said:


> Can I sign up for this? looks fun


 

Your names on the list.


----------



## Fly (11 Jan 2012)

work said I'm allowed out to play so can I be added to the list please.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2012)

Fly said:


> work said I'm allowed out to play so can I be added to the list please.


No cos you keep passing me on hills! Or is that more leaving me for dead! 

Oh go on then, you are of course more than welcome


----------



## jayonabike (12 Jan 2012)

HaloJ said:


> Jay, are you riding to the start?
> 
> Abs


 

I was going to meet up with Charlie, but it looks like he's sold his bike and won't make it, so yes it looks like I'll be cycling down the A5. What time and where do you want to meet up? I'll be going along this route


----------



## HaloJ (12 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> I was going to meet up with Charlie, but it looks like he's sold his bike and won't make it, so yes it looks like I'll be cycling down the A5. What time and where do you want to meet up? I'll be going along this route


 
Well last time I did it at the weekend it was only 30 minutes from the Tesco/McD's we discussed meeting at last time. So to give a little breathing space would 7:45 at the Tesco/McD's at your 13.5 mile mark be ok? All this only if Charlie pulls out as I'm not sure what route you'll take if he doesn't.


----------



## CharlieB (12 Jan 2012)

Update 2: The road bike will still be with me on Saturday, so I'm still in. The swansong ride for the Bianchi.


----------



## CharlieB (12 Jan 2012)

HaloJ said:


> Well last time I did it at the weekend *it was only 30 minutes from the Tesco/McD's* we discussed meeting at last time. So to give a little breathing space would 7:45 at the Tesco/McD's at your 13.5 mile mark be ok? All this only if Charlie pulls out as I'm not sure what route you'll take if he doesn't.


Crikey, Abs, you don't hang about, do you?


----------



## HaloJ (12 Jan 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Crikey, Abs, you don't hang about, do you?


 
LOL! I try not to but it is a faster journey early on weekends than it is at other times and I did flat out sprint down Park Lane. If you're riding to the start I'll happily meet earlier for a more sociable pace.


----------



## jayonabike (12 Jan 2012)

I won't be able to make this now I'm afraid. My Dad has been seriously ill for a long time now and we got a call early this morning to get to the hospital a.s.a.p They said there is nothing more they can do for him and that he has 48 hours left. I have been at the hospital all day and I don't think he will last the night. What with Nans funeral yesterday I don't know how Mum will cope. Sorry to let everyone down especially Abs & Charlie who I was going to cycle to the start with. Hopefully I can make the ride for food in Feb. Enjoy the day everyone. Jay


----------



## martint235 (12 Jan 2012)

So sorry to hear your news Jay. Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## HaloJ (12 Jan 2012)

Oh, Jay, so sorry to here this. All the best to you and yours.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> I won't be able to make this now I'm afraid. My Dad has been seriously ill for a long time now and we got a call early this morning to get to the hospital a.s.a.p They said there is nothing more they can do for him and that he has 48 hours left. I have been at the hospital all day and I don't think he will last the night. What with Nans funeral yesterday I don't know how Mum will cope. Sorry to let everyone down especially Abs & Charlie who I was going to cycle to the start with. Hopefully I can make the ride for food in Feb. Enjoy the day everyone. Jay


 
Jay you are not letting any one down at all.
We should be the last people on your minds at a time like this.
God Bless your father.


----------



## CharlieB (12 Jan 2012)

Jay, so sorry. My thoughts and sympathies are with you.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2012)

Jay, terrible news. As Ian's said, you're not letting any of us down. Best wishes to you & your family.


----------



## rb58 (13 Jan 2012)

Sorry folks. I'm out. I've had a DIY SOS call and will need to go over Essex on Saturday morning. At least I'll get to use the bike though. Have a good ride - wrap up warm though!


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Jan 2012)

I'm not going to be doing this as I've still got a bit of a twinge plus there's other stuff that I really should be doing.

Jay - really sorry to read your news - take care of yourself and your Mum rather than worrying about a bike ride.


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2012)

Really sorry to hear that Jay. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## velovoice (13 Jan 2012)

Jay - so sorry to hear this.


----------



## velovoice (13 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A downloadable version of the route is *here*
> 
> Starting & returning to/from Wellington Arch Hyde Park Corner.


Ian - the route shows us starting and finishing at Trafalgar Square not HPC? And unless I'm totally crazy (possible!), the cue sheet and mileage don't match up with the mapped route...?

Was hoping to familiarise myself with the route in advance in case I'm lagging behind out of sight at any point and need to do my own navigating. Plan B is to hang on for dear life to the rear wheel in front of me. 

Either way let me know where to be at 8.30am and I'll be there.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

Oh, will check the route.
But meeting place is HPC. On to Knightsbridge, past Harrods, Fulham Road to Putney etc

edit: of course it starts from Trafalger Square (well Admiralty Arch). It's the original route we used that will be used by the actual race.


----------



## velovoice (13 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Oh, will check the route.
> But meeting place is HPC. On to Knightsbridge, past Harrods, Fulham Road to Putney etc.


 
Great, thanks. 



ianrauk said:


> edit: of course it starts from Trafalger Square (well Admiralty Arch). It's the original route we used that will be used by the actual race.


Oh yeah, I'd forgotten you've done a version of this before, which was the pukka route.


----------



## stevevw (13 Jan 2012)

Jay
Sorry to hear your terrible news. My thoughts are with you.
I look forward to riding with you again soon.


----------



## topcat1 (13 Jan 2012)

Sorry to hear your news Jay


----------



## redjedi (13 Jan 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Jay.


----------



## gbs (13 Jan 2012)

Sorry, Jay to read about your father. Even as an adult losing a parent is a major blow so be prepared for strong reactions.


----------



## gbs (13 Jan 2012)

Given Ian's probable withdrawal, does any one have the full route in their head or on GPS?
Given that we leave @ 0830 and lunch/Gomsahll is only 62k away do we plan a mid-morning coffee/hot chocolate?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

gbs said:


> Given Ian's probable withdrawal, does any one have the full route in their head or on GPS?
> Given that we leave @ 0830 and lunch/Gomsahll is only 62k away do we plan a mid-morning coffee/hot chocolate?


 
HaloJ will be looking after you. The gpx is in the first post. First stop is the pub unless for on the move sustenance etc unless everyone really want's to stop of course.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2012)

This is the updated route I did starting at CycleChat's more traditional Wellington Arch.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/687606

Lunch will be at The Compasses in Gomshall. Wrap up it's going to be cold. Most of the route is pretty easy but we'll regroup at the top of Sheer (pre lunch climb) and Box Hill (post lunch climb).


----------



## gbs (13 Jan 2012)

If Abs is in the lead I will definitely bring the c'f stealth machine! My guess is that we will exceed 22.5kph rolling average and so arrive at Gomshall no later than 1115 - assuming nil enforced stoppages.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2012)

What's a kilometer? :P

Yeah about 14mph average sounds about right. Lunch stop opens at midday and we have space in the restaurant under the name of "Abi" (for those that beat me there).

I've been out for a good fast ride today, my legs are aching so I'll likely be slower than usual.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

HaloJ said:


> What's a kilometer? :P
> 
> Yeah about 14mph average sounds about right. Lunch stop opens at midday and we have space in the restaurant under the name of "Abi" (for those that beat me there).
> 
> I've been out for a good fast ride today, my legs are aching so I'll likely be slower than usual.


That's it! Always get the excuses in early!!!


----------



## velovoice (13 Jan 2012)

Okay, I'm on the verge of being psyched out of doing this.... the route & map etc look great... but I fear even a tired HaloJ will leave me for dust... or in this case, fog.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Okay, I'm on the verge of being psyched out of doing this.... the route & map etc look great... but I fear even a tired HaloJ will leave me for dust... or in this case, fog.


You'll be fine Rebecca, we don't leave anyone behind.

HaloJ, is there an up to date list of who we have left?


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2012)

Going by the check list on my phone......

Alberto
Bobcolover
Cayopro
CharlieB
Fly
gbs
Mark One
MartinT235
RebeccaOlds
RedJedi
Simgsxr + 2
SteveVW
StuAff
StyleOverSpeed

Ian's doing a top job of keeping the first page up-to-date.  Teef may join us but hasn't confirmed either way.


----------



## velovoice (13 Jan 2012)

HaloJ, do you want mobile numbers? Or will you be checking this thread tomorrw morning for last minute bail-outs or running-lates?


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2012)

I'm happy to check the thread but I'll PM everyone my number later. X


----------



## redjedi (13 Jan 2012)

I'm going to meet you in Richmond Park by Richmond gate (as that will give me an extra hour in bed ). I'll be there at/before 9.

Wrap up warm!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jan 2012)

I'm sick, Abs - not rolling tomorrow...just bedrockin'. Have a good ride everyone.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jan 2012)

Train ticket bought, will be giving myself an extra half-hour in bed by getting the 5.32 into Waterloo (Victoria trains are actually faster tomorrow- and nine quid cheaper- but I'd be in town for an hour and a half before the off!!).
That's my excuse for being slow sorted. If I needed one. I'm just slow!


----------



## gbs (13 Jan 2012)

I will do the Redjedi thing - Richmond Gate at 0900.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2012)

Cool both and noted. PM sent including my phone number.

Bed time now with a fluttery tummy. Even though I've done big rides many times before I always get nervous before the off.

Abs


----------



## redflightuk (14 Jan 2012)

Have a good ride all. Be carefull out there. -6 here at the moment.


----------



## velovoice (14 Jan 2012)

Migraine has hijacked my day, i've texted HaloJ. Really gutted to be missing this having overcome yesterday's self-doubts!! 'Twould would have been perfect prep for my first audax of the year, in two week's time. I may be soliciting the forum for a ride partner or two to do most, if not all, of this route next Sat.


----------



## jayonabike (14 Jan 2012)

My Dad passed away late last night. Thank you all for your kind words. Jay


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Jay. Take care of yourself and your family. 

M


----------



## gbs (15 Jan 2012)

A big thankyou to Abs for guiding us around what turned out to be a more demanding ride than I anticipated.

The pace and vertical gains were not excessive, my bike was 100% comfortable (although Mill Way, the lane through the golf course after Box Hill has maintained its boneshaking qualities) and yet the impact was greater than other longer more bumpy rides. Strange!

PS at 1100: the penny has dropped - dehydration. I had 1 hot chocolate, about 500ml of diluted OJ, pint of water, 1/2 pint bitter. Doh!


----------



## bobcolover (15 Jan 2012)

Many thanks to Abs for leading; and also to everyone else for waiting so patiently for this older unfit person to catch up on such a ridiculous machine!.... even so I think if I had been riding an upright bike I would have been even slower [ if thats possible]. So all in all a great day out. Bc


----------



## Alberto (15 Jan 2012)

It was an excellent and cold day out. Really enjoyed those roads in the Surrey area, but have also noticed how unfit one can get after the Xmas holiday...Really need to put more miles in over the next few months!

Many thanks for Ian/Abs for organising, and all the others for the great company. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## HaloJ (16 Jan 2012)

It was a good ride but very cold and much slower than I'd have preferred especially as it's one of the easier rides on the speedy food calendar. 12 hours was my total out time when I feel it should have been under 10.

I've had a few comments with regards the ride and riders that I feel I must express.

The road etiquette of the group was quite poor. Fifteen riders makes for a large road obsticle and our image is not bettered with other road users when we fail to yield to single file after a shout of car up. I was witness to a couple of these incidents and they annoyed me but for others to comment then the matter needed to be raised. Car up is shouted both as a matter of safety and also of courtesy. Cyclists can be seen as a nuisance by drivers without us helping bolster the image by unnecessarily hindering them.

The other issue raised was undertaking. It shouldn't happen but it does when riding at speed. If you do end up on someone's inside please, please, please ensure that you shout "on your left" so that they are aware of you. This is for both your safety as the last thing the undertaker needs is being swept into the curbside.

All those things said, it was a great ride and I still keep chuckling at Alberto's drink freezing and about the ice forming on my glasses as we passed Newark Abbey shrouded in frost and fog.

115 miles total for me with hardly any personal bests on any section of the ride.


----------



## simgsxr (16 Jan 2012)

Excellent day out, thanks Abs. As mentioned it was an extremely cold & thankfully virtually windless day, otherwise I think we would have all been turned into popsicles (or should that be pop-cycles?) Thoroughly enjoyed the outward & inward ride back through London, first time along these roads on the bike. Richmond & Bushy Parks, jubilant Chelsea fans (lucky win Ian & you were correct in stating there were only a couple of Ca-hills on route) Cracking lunch stop, no mechanicals & superb company as usual!!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the visuals, Simon - it looks a perfect ride day. Did you lads cycle down and back? Good effort if you did...Without Stuaff's immediate appraisal on the Saturday night, I wondered if something had gone amiss.
And well done Abs - "hardly any personal bests" is still a good result. As an aside, have you 'touched base' with WatfordVelo? I tracked a lad along the A5 last week and he was quick(ish)  and he was dressed in their gear. Their 'Gold' ride looks right up your street!


----------



## HaloJ (17 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> And well done Abs - "hardly any personal bests" is still a good result. As an aside, have you 'touched base' with WatfordVelo? I tracked a lad along the A5 last week and he was quick(ish)  and he was dressed in their gear. Their 'Gold' ride looks right up your street!


 
I've not seen any of the Watford Velo club but plenty of the Gregarios. Not managed to make it to their club run yet though but I am keeping an eye on the FB group and a couple of their riders on Strava.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

Ah yes, 'Gregarios' - I have met a couple of them along the way, too, and had a nice chat. Very pleasant (and well 'tooled up'...nice club armwarmers etc..!) One of the guys I chatted with said they meet at the Alpine, at the top of Brookshill...(that's a schlep, that hill ) and they like a bit of Italy...


----------



## HaloJ (17 Jan 2012)

Which is handy as I'm in love with Italia and make a superb lasagne. I rather like the climb up to the Alpine but I never thought I'd say this, I'm missing Swain's.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

Just been searching and they have a nice website! Seem to take it a bit tongue-in-cheek - which is good, and reflected the easy-going chat I had last year...
http://www.gregarios.co.uk/cycling-clubs/Diego-Ulissi.html And Paolo Bettini is a 'member' too!


----------



## CharlieB (17 Jan 2012)

Thank you all for a grand day out, especially to Abs for leading it, and for showing me a great alternative commute route. I now just need to get over my trepidation at actually using the A5 at rush hour on a weekday. That merge at the bottom end of the Staples Corner flyover is a bit scary. A shame Ian, as protagonist, couldn't make it.
Bless you too, Abs, for greeting me at Watford with a bacon sandwich, which unfortunately I had to decline for veggie diet reasons.
I just hope they resurface some of those roads before the day.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Thank you all for a grand day out, especially to Abs for leading it, and for showing me a great alternative commute route. *I now just need to get over my trepidation at actually using the A5 at rush hour on a weekday.* That merge at the bottom end of the Staples Corner flyover is a bit scary. A shame Ian, as protagonist, couldn't make it.
> Bless you too, Abs, for greeting me at Watford with a bacon sandwich, which unfortunately I had to decline for veggie diet reasons.
> I just hope they resurface some of those roads before the day.


 
You can do it Charlie - the Royal Free A&E is superb, and there's a nice café downstairs!


----------



## HaloJ (17 Jan 2012)

Depends on the time of day and if you feel up to keeping the pace high. If it's looking busy I'll duck down to the roundabout and lights. If it's quiet or I'm feeling up for a sprint then I'll go over the fly over but the trick is not to cross the on the lane too early. You have right of way and a good strong position keeps you seen and gives you room to manoeuvre if an impatient psycho decides to jump on the A5 without waiting for you to pass.

EDIT : That said it was busy on my return journey and I gave my brakes a very good testing when someone pulled across me turning right but then stalled blocking both lanes.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

Inbound, I go to the right of the three big drain covers at the beginning of the slip, stick my arm out and 'occupy' the lane and shoulder check...dropping my arm and tapering inwards to the primary position as the flyover bit begins. A left-shoulder check on the descent and I'll move across, otherwise hold my line. Watch out for builders vans and lorries on the rise up the slope - plenty of distracted minds on any given day at that point. Often the easiest is to be on the outside of the right-hand lane...up and over, down to the lights - and bus lane space.
Outbound there are a number of pointers: it's possible to move quite quickly over the brow of the rise from Cricklewood BUT. There is traffic (in both directions), impatient to get into the first garage and tends to take a chance when a 'half-gap' shows itself, then the second garage where people are just finishing texting whilst rolling into the road, slowly - attempting a 'push-in' - which is why it's helpful to be on the outside of the inside lane etc. Right hand fully extended again and go for it!(You'll be riding on a 'Wing and a Yip' at this point) In 'rush hour times' that first lane is static anyway, and the only hiccup is idle motorists who cut across and push in from the outside lane - an instant road block in front of an approaching cyclist. The sweep upward to West Hendon is a breeze through two static lines of traffic - but watch for left to right lane-changing wheel movements - and mind the fag butts! If there is no traffic, the slip road Northbound from the North Circ. is only a mild hazard - I tend to plough straight on and let the traffic sort itself out...at your level of handling, you'll be fine Charlie.


----------



## gbs (17 Jan 2012)

All this makes SW London, including Hammersmith gyratory system, seem like a doddle. Am I naively complacent?


----------

